# AR15 collapsible stock



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

If I buy a collapsible stock for an AR 15 do I need to get a different spring and buffer tube? I'd go for a six position stock


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Most of those style buttstocks use carbine length tubes and springs. If you are wanting it for the bull 20 I would suggest a magpul stock. They adjust for length of pull and comb height. Plus they give extra weight against the heavy barrel.


----------



## Drefizzle (Jun 24, 2010)

Yes

Here is a list of the parts you would need to do a conversion from a fixed stock:

6 Position Carbine Buffer Tube
Carbine Buffer
Carbine Buffer Spring
Stock Body
Castle Nut
Reciever End Plate

It also helps to have or have access to some kind of armorers wrench to tighten the castle nut.

There are plenty of pre-made kits available from different manufacturers. 
Like this:

ATI AR-15 Strikeforce Package With Aluminum Commercial Buffer Tube

Happy shooting!


----------

